# Flex Photo



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Got an email that I needed to update my photo on the Flex app. They keep rejecting and making me take another photo. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## getme2srq (Sep 21, 2015)

Perhaps you should take off the helmet :smiles:


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

getme2srq said:


> Perhaps you should take off the helmet :smiles:


It's a hockey mask &#128514;


----------

